# Aio Tv app



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Neat free app for Fire for watching clips and some full episodes from popular tv channels.

There's a Live Tv News Channel that has live feeds. Other channels I've used weren't live but had segments from recent airings as well as some full episodes. ABC appears to be blocked when using this app on the Fire, but the other channels I've tried work fine. I'm liking Fitness Tv a lot. The app works across devices, I've been using it on my Google Tv too.

http://aio.tv/moreinfo.html

http://aio-tv.com/web/index.php?ID=supported_devices

(Instead of using the exact instructions they provide to get the app for my Fire, I just went to "web" on my Fire, searched "aio tv device support table", then clicked the Kindle Fire link to download. Note: You'll need to have "Allow installation of applications for unknown sources" ON under your Fire's device settings for this to download.

Hint for using: After the app is downloaded, go to "Program Guide" at the bottom to find the available channels.


----------



## Blessed (Mar 20, 2012)

That's great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, this is a kind of video aggregator?

Betsy


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, this is a kind video aggregator?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, that's what it is.

The following page link has more info. Also contact info if you have questions about the app. I emailed them with a question and they were super-helpful.

http://aio-tv.com/web/index.php?ID=about


----------

